# Caulking Drywall Corners



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

That's not the way they do it in our part of the world, and it's not an acceptable finishing method. Fire him, this guy wouldn't qualify for the dubious title of "hack."


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

He's a hack. You don't caulk drywall. Period.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

The "hack" happens to be a neighbor down the block who is somewhat the neighborhood handyman; I hire him ocassionally for the work I don't want to do.... like mudding and sanding!!! He's done with the job (and did good work I might add) so lets be nice. I'm not an idiot, he's not a hack; his corners look good so I'm trying to understand why he would recommend caulk, and if anyone had heard of it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

There are times that caulk can handle small shifting cracks. 

Is it a common practice? no. 

Is it advised? One in 1000 jobs - if it's a framing issue. If that doesn't solve an issue, it then requires re-taping the area. What jobs have we done this with? New construction cathedral peaks (ridge). We have done it about 6 times in 25 years. Inevry one of those 6 cases, the caulk solved the issue.

FWIW: When we get called in for a taping, coating, sanding job...we will not warranty the work, since we did not hang the sheetrock. We cannot guarantee that the framing was up to par, or the sheetrock was installed properly....


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You're obviously doubting the methods employed by your handyman, therefore you posted a question asking peoples' opinions. 

You got two opinions, both short and sweet, then proceeded to scold us for insulting the handymand that you called into question in the first place. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> You got two opinions, both short and sweet,


....and baseless, and unfounded, without any factual justification. I ask for background to a method and your answer is "no, what a hack". Good opinion, bad answer. Thank you Atlantic for some actual background information, which makes great sense, and answers the question without stating your personal stance on it or degrading a handyman you don't know. 



thekctermite said:


> You don't caulk drywall. Period.





AtlanticWBConst. said:


> We have done it about 6 times in 25 years. Inevry one of those 6 cases, the caulk solved the issue.


I'd still like to hear additional cases where people may have seen this done, good or bad. Thanks!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

moneymgmt said:


> I'd still like to hear additional cases where people may have seen this done, good or bad. Thanks!


When you first brought up the mention of caulking corners, you used it in the context of "finishing" and it really isn't appropriate for most drywall installs. It just isn't the way it should be done. Generally if the drywall is moving that much...there's greater underlying issues.

That said, I've had rooms that some how the tape was punctured in the corner, and rather than removing the tape, and messing with the texture, a good paintable caulk fills the gap. No muss, no fuss. Way quicker than mudding and taping...and not a whole room.


----------



## Cajun1 (Apr 2, 2007)

moneymgmt said:


> I hired somebody to come in and mud/sand a renovated area, he's telling me that he recommends I caulk all of the corners to allow for "shifting" over time. Swears this is the way all drywall is finished now. *My initial thoughts were 1. yeah, it covers up if you did a crappy corner job *2. it would deter from the look of a sharp corner 3. this house is 60 years old, I think the studs are done shifting 4. that's a LOT of caulk?!?
> 
> Feedback?


Wonder where they got the idea there may be some concern?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

moneymgmt said:


> I'd still like to hear additional cases where people may have seen this done, good or bad. Thanks!


Everyone, I'd recommend only telling success stories. Otherwise your remarks will be considered baseless.

Sorry I didn't tell you what you wanted to hear in the comforting way you wanted to hear it. Honestly, I think your suspicion that he's covering up a poor corner job is dead on. I have inspected literally thousands of homes and commercial projects...Both new construction and remodels of existing structures...And I've never seen a professional builder, handyman, DIY-er, or sheetrocker caulking corners. Could/would I turn someone down for it? Nope, not unless it was in a fire assembly. Would I pay someone to do it? Heck no. I've never seen it as an approved means of finishing in the Gypsum Association manual, UL, or any other industry publication. My remarks were brief and probably a tad bit harsh, but they certainly aren't baseless.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a great PDF that will help with the installation and finishing....


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not a pro,but I am a well seasoned DIY'er. I'm certainly not a hack,but yes caulk has a place in my wall finishing and painting arsensal.As earlier mentioned,where settling and seasonal shifting are problems a good flexible caulk can be the answer . I have used caulk as a base patch on both plaster and drywall to provide a resilient joint before finishing with joint compound or spackle many times with excellent results.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen caulked corners once... in a DJ booth at a nightclub I worked in. The DJ booth is dark and no one sees it, so the owners decided to save some labor hours by having them caulk instead of mud and tape. In the dark you can't tell at all, but when the lights are on in there it's pretty clear what they did.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bottom line: 
Drywall in new construction, in new additions, in gutted renovation work....never involves caulking as part of it's standard installation & finishing process.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

I have calked part of a corner as a touch up method. The drywall was already finished, tape and mud, primed and ready for paint. A few spots in the corners that were uneven or had a chip in them. A little painters calk on the pinky to smooth it out for paint. 

But never an entire corner to finish new drywall. In the corners you need the flaring out to give a smooth finish and cover all the corner fasteners, so it is a necessary step IMO.


----------



## JDLee (Nov 15, 2011)

*I know this is an old thread, but...*

I found this searching just now. I've torn an addition in my home down and the drywall guys are just finishing taping and mudding.

I have a friend here in San Diego who has worked for his brother (a licensed painting contractor) for many years. He told me they *always* caulk *all* of the corners before painting. So this includes where the ceilings meet the walls, where the walls meet each other, the corners of windows, etc. Let me make clear that this is* in addition to* fully taping and mudding the corners. In other words, the caulk is not a substitute for the mud and tape.

The guys who are finishing my drywall also told me they *always* caulk all of the corners, too. 

I called a paint store (that sells only paint--mostly to contractors) for some paint information. He also told me to *always* caulk all the corners before painting.

I also spoke to a high school buddy of mine who still lives in Alabama. He is a licensed contractor, and does painting on high-end homes. He told me he has *never* even heard of caulking the corners. He said it would make them rounded instead of crisp, and he would be laughed off any job site if the other trades saw him caulking the corners.

The drywall guys are telling me they do it to give a smoother corner, which looks better when painted. They are not saying it is to prevent future cracking.

So, much like the '90s rap wars, this may be an East Coast/West Coast thing. Textured walls are the norm here in San Diego. Million dollar homes almost always have orange peel or knock down texture. I think that drywall finishing in general out here is cruder. I guess the caulking somehow fits into that?


----------

